# Tricks compilation! :)



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow!!! That was fantastic! Great job Summer and Mom of course.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok.. LOVED the video!!! You're doing such a fantastic job! 

Reminds me that I need to get busy with my guy! We've been slacking!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I smiled through the whole thing!! Just wonderful what you two have accomplished. :appl:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I don't know if you have chosen the right career path. Dog training seems to be a great strength. But then healing may be better than heeling. Don't you love puns?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

How old is summer in this video...I have work to do!  Great job!!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! You are a great trainer. Summer looks so happy doing working with you!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

That was awesome! You definitely raised the bar for Samantha and Mulligan!


----------



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

Wowee!!  I love watching your videos! How long each day do you spend training?


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

What an awesome video!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great work! Summer is a clever girl!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

You and Summer are inspiring to watch.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you for your kind comments everyone 

Over the time the videos were taken, we did about 2-3 sessions of less than 5 minutes every day for tricks  But every walk, outing and even bumming around at home is training time for us, sorta. I reinforce manners, good decisions and everything and anything I like all the time! 

I think constantly learning new tricks and working together (though definitely not as impressive as competition people!) really changes our relationship alot.. she comes running whenever she thinks theres an opportunity to do something fun together..


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE watching that video!!! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Impressive!! Love the video. I am once again reminded how awesome and intelligent Goldens are. You are a very gifted and diligent trainer.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabulous video!!! Great job in training! And, great job, Summer!!!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome video. That is really impressive.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Summer you have a great fur mom in Cheryl. Cheryl you have a wonderful way with Summer. I was truly impressed with all the work that you have put into training Summer.

I think now, you have to put together a How To video for those of us who don't have the patience that you do.


----------

